# Who picked up any Chilean Juices?



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2010)

Got Juice?


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 3, 2010)

Got two here.....Pinot Noir and Malbec....

Picked up at consumers produce in the Burgh!

On oak right now in the secondary. I am using the oak spirals as opposed to the oak chips. I plan on leaving in 4 weeks, but will taste at 3...

looking forward to them both. The juices tasted awesome prior to starting the ferm

what say ye?


----------



## llnicely (Jun 16, 2010)

I picked up my malbec, merlot, viniogner, and muscat at cp in May. Seemed to be fermenting on the natural yeast, but after I started my fermenting, it was tasting pretty good too. I am using the oak spirals in my wines also. Like them because they are so clean and simple.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2010)

That sounds like a very nice assortment!


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

Got 
12 gal Cab/Merlot
12 gal Carmenere
6 gal red Zinfandel
6 gal malbec
All under MLF and oak


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 17, 2010)

6 gallons Malbec (which was AWESOME last year)
6 gallons Cab-Sav
6 gallons Gewustrameiner


yumyumyumyumyummmm... !


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Didnt even know Chile had Gewurtz? I would have snagged some grapes or possibly juice if no grapes for that one. I may have to see if there is still some of that locally.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 17, 2010)

It might be a different distributor here in Michigan - we got our juice in April, but yes, they did offer Gewurtztrameiner.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

I picked up the following


Cabernet Franc
Chianti
Sav Blanc
Pinot Grigio


The reds are currently undergoing MLF. The whites are just about crystal clear now. I'll have to bottle in Sept to make room for the fall juices....


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2010)

You guys have me jealous


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

WHY??


----------



## pizz65 (Aug 29, 2010)

What is MLF?? I'm sure this is a dumb question.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

Malolactic fermentation is commonly referred to as "MLF", or (in winemaker's speak as) "malo" (pronounced may-low). So if MLF is a type of fermentation, what ferments, what does the fermenting, and most importantly, what sort of changes does MLF make to the final sensory quality of the wine? MLF usually occurs shortly after the end of the primary fermentation (when the grape sugar is converted to alcohol by yeast). It is undertaken by the family of lactic acid bacteria (LAB); _Oenococcus oeni_, and various species of _Lactobacillus _and _Pediococcus._ The primary function of all these bacteria is to convert one of the two major grape acids found in wine called L- malic acid, to another type of acid, L-lactic acid. This conversion is accompanied by the production of carbon dioxide (so hence the term, fermentation). Lactic acid tastes markedly less sour than malic acid. In addition lactic acid has a mouthfeel "softness" about it in comparison to the oft described "hard" and "metallic edged" malic acid. In short, MLF results in a natural de- acidification and softening of the wine's palate. Grapes produced in cool regions tend to be high in acidity much of which comes from the contribution of malic acid. For wines produced from such grapes, de-acidification via MLF is particularly useful as it results in a more balanced and palatable wine.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 29, 2010)

So is MLF taking place after we rack from primary to secondary with sediment and before clarifying?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> So is MLF taking place after we rack from primary to secondary with sediment and before clarifying?


It can start by itself or you can add a culture. This is done before adding any meta.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

It is typically started right after fermentation is done or right before it has ended because you dont want to add any sulfites to the wine as it will inhibit MLF. MLF turns the harsh malic acid into lactic acid which is much smoother. This process can take from 8 weeks to a few months depending on temps and a few other variables. It is nowhere near as volatile of a fermentation as a standard fermentation and usually is actually pretty hard to tell and can look more like the wine is just degassing with little tiny bubbles coming up the side of the carboy. You should never ever add sorbate to wine that is or has gone through MLF as it can attain a geranium smell and taste to it which is most likely impossible to rid your wine of.


----------



## robie (Aug 31, 2010)

ttortorice said:


> So is MLF taking place after we rack from primary to secondary with sediment and before clarifying?



Just be mindful that a MLF is for fresh/frozen grapes and their juices. It is not something one would typically ever do with kit wines.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 31, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> ttortorice said:
> 
> 
> > So is MLF taking place after we rack from primary to secondary with sediment and before clarifying?
> ...



Great, now I know why I didn't know, have only done kits.


----------



## burningalive (Mar 4, 2011)

About to order a couple buckets this week! Was planning on the malbec and wasen't sure what else yet.


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

I ordered a Carmenere last week. My first attempt at a juice bucket.


Mike


----------



## burningalive (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting a Malbec and a Carmenere! Just tasted them both from last years batch and they were fantastic!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

burningalive said:


> Getting a Malbec and a Carmenere! Just tasted them both from last years batch and they were fantastic!





Did you oak or MLF either of these?


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> burningalive said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a Malbec and a Carmenere! Just tasted them both from last years batch and they were fantastic!
> ...


I MLF ALL Chilean reds


----------



## joeswine (Mar 9, 2011)

tepe were are you going to put it?




not sure what to do this season,I'm being very deliberate in the wine making have my mind set on making a great super Tuscan,but thats in the fall,would like to focus on different types on wine instead of the same old ,same old,have to keep it interesting,


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

joeswine said:


> tepe were are you going to put it?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what to do this season,I'm being very deliberate in the wine making have my mind set on making a great super Tuscan,but thats in the fall,would like to focus on different types on wine instead of the same old ,same old,have to keep it interesting,




*Cute Joe!*
By then I will have 36 gallons from last year bottled


----------



## fishegg (Mar 28, 2011)

I ordered a Carmenere, first attempt at a fresh juice bucket. I have a couple retrieved grape packs in the freezer from a Cellar Craft Rosso Fortissimo kits, which are merlot grapes I believe, think I should toss them in? Any remote benefit to body or result? Opinions? Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

fishegg said:


> I ordered a Carmenere, first attempt at a fresh juice bucket. I have a couple retrieved grape packs in the freezer from a Cellar Craft Rosso Fortissimo kits, which are merlot grapes I believe, think I should toss them in? Any remote benefit to body or result? Opinions? Thank you.




Of courseadd them


----------



## joeswine (Mar 29, 2011)

ordered i carmenere and one malbec,going to try making a concentrate about one gallon out of each,blend the rest ........


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

joeswine said:


> ordered i carmenere and one malbec,going to try making a concentrate about one gallon out of each,blend the rest ........




Please explain how and why making a concentrate..


----------



## Flem (Mar 31, 2011)

Getting my Chilean Carmenere juice bucket in a couple of weeks. George carries a Cabernet Sauvignon and Syrah grape pack. Any thoughts onwhich might bebest with a Carmenere? Probably going to oak it and put it through MLF. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

Flem said:


> Getting my Chilean Carmenere juice bucket in a couple of weeks. George carries a Cabernet Sauvignon and Syrah grape pack. Any thoughts onwhich might bebest with a Carmenere? Probably going to oak it and put it through MLF. Thoughts? Suggestions?




I suggest the Cab skins


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree, Syrah can add a spice that Carmenere wouldnt be nice with.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

B T W,
I usually add Med Toast Oak during MLF
Where you getting the juice and how much Chilean juice U gonna get?


----------



## Flem (Mar 31, 2011)

How much oak? cubes? spirals? American, Hungarian, etc.?


Only a 6 gallon bucket this time as it's my first time venturing away from kits. Getting it from the L'uva Bella winery near Youngstown, OH. Same place Dan and Julie got theirs.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

I use 2cups of med toast American oak. (I like oak) I suggest RC 212 yeast, add nutrint and 2# of raisins as it need it. Add oak after its dry and with MLF. If you have "skins" add in primary.
Remember NO SORBATE.


----------



## Flem (Mar 31, 2011)

It already has the yeast in the bucket. Raisins and Skins? What type of raisins? Still need nutrient? Roger on the sorbate.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

oI dont like the "unknown" yeast added.
I get my raisins from Sams 4 1/2#. I use 2 1/4#'s per 6 gal. If you want to add skins add same grapes or order from Geaoge the Cab skins. adding Nutrient will just help the yeast


----------



## Flem (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Tom.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 1, 2011)

WELL LET ME ASK THIS ,IF I WAS MAKING A CARMERE,WHY WOULD I WANT TO USECAB GRAPE SKINS IN IT,THE BASIC TASTE OF THE WINE IS AN EVERYDAY RED TABLE WINE,SLITELY DRY WITH SOME FRUIT,NOTHING FANCY ABOUT THIS WINE ,NOW IF I WERE TO MAKE THIS WINE I WOULD USE WHITE RASINS IN THE PRIMARYAND JUST A TOUCH OF FRENCH OAK,FROM ITS FATHERLAND,NOT ENOUGH TO MAKE IT BITE JUST ENOUGH TO ADD ACCENT TO THE SAUCE,THEN AFTER PRIMARY I WOULD ADD POWDERED OLD TO SMOOTH OUT THE FINISH AND THEN LET IT SET IN THE GARBOY FOR 3 MONTHS ,THEN I WOULD TASTE THE BEAST AND PROBELY ADD MORE POWEDER OAK AND THEN LET IS SIT FOR ONE YEAR AT LEAST ,THIS IS A EARLY DRINKING WINE SO ENJOY.................BUT THATS ME ......


----------



## fishegg (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought the fresh juices came without yeast? Will MLF initiate itself? First time getting a bucket of fresh juice as well. Beer Wine told me it would be acid balanced but will have to add my own yeast. How do I make MLF happen?


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Some buckets do come with yeast. The ones I get do not. 


If you want the wine to go thru MLF then you need to buy MLF cultures. This would be added once the wine is dry, and BEFORE adding any meta. 


Remember if you do MLF not to add and Sorbate.


What juice are you getting?


----------



## BillK (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey All,

I ordered and received a Chilean Gewurztraminer bucket. The juice I ordered came with the yeast already in it. I received it almost 2 weeks ago (Friday) and it is still fermenting out. The SG is at right now 1.010.

Question is : Is it too late to add any nutrient and would it even help?

Also should I transfer it over to my secondary now that it is this far along?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont add any nutrient at this time as your yeast may not eat it all and that may leave a after taste. If its stops early (no sg hang if a few days) and the sg doest ferment down say 1.005 then a pinch and a stir may be needed but it looks like you wont needs any right now.


----------



## Flem (Apr 28, 2011)

Unless you want to ferment it to "Dry" in the primary bucket, it is okay to transfer it to secondary now. I usually do mine around 1.010-1.020


----------



## BillK (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Wade and Flem,

Think I am just a little nervous. Never have received a kit or juice with the yeast already in it. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, theres 2 way of doing this right now. You can either rack around 1.015 or ferment to dry in bucket and snap the lid down and airlock at that area SG above mentioned. I like the ferment to dry in bucket myself.


----------



## BillK (May 8, 2011)

Wade or others,
I transferred my Gewurz at about 1.000 to my secondary last week. I am still getting what I think is ferementation a week later. BUT the bubbles are bigger than before. 
Could this be something called spontaneous MLF? Not even sure whatMLF is. If it is will it ruin or did it ruin the wine?


Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2011)

MLF is always very small bubbles, most of the time its very hard to see them they are so small and they usually ride up the side of the carboy. If the sg is stable I would sulfite the wine to prevent a MLF from occurring and to keep this wine from oxidizing.


----------

